# 40K Fortnightly Collectors set



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw this advertised on TV the last few days and thought i'd have a look. 
Many years ago I collected magazines that were sent of fortnightly and they go on forever and cost a fortune over time so I've alway been wary since, but I do love the 40k universe. 

For those that have not seen it. Every two weeks a magazine and a hardback book is available to buy. 1st edition £1.99, 2nd edition £6.99 and the next 78 edition £9.99 (so £788.20 in total over 3 years) told you it gets expensive. The 1st book is The First Heretic, 2nd book is Xenos. 

Just wondering if anyone is going to buy this? I actually think its a brilliant way to get in to reading 40k, but for those who already do, how many books are going to be included that we already have? I'm assuming they will refo the entire heresy series - are they going to do The beast series again? Gaunts Ghosts? etc etc. Is there actually going to be anything new at all in there?

I love the look of the boks and would really like to have them all on my shelf but not really a sensible thing to do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I loved the look of those and was then horribly disappointed when I found out that they don‘t ship them outside of the UK.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Heard off @Logaan that something 40k had been on the tellybox, but books we already have.....? :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What would annoy me there is getting only one of a series. I suppose it's going on long enough to bring out the other Eisenhorn books, but what about Gaunts Ghosts or the HH?

I really can't see how it will attract anyone not already a fan either.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Signed up for this. The first book is nice, there are inserts of art a la hardback reprints of HH books.

The first one has a wee preamble justifying the choice as the first book: namey, The First Heretic is the book where the whole story arc for 40K really begins. I've already read TFH and agree with that view.

It'll be interesting to see how they continue the series in this way. Perhaps they'll just chop out half of the HH books and reprint some old classics that folk have forgotten about? 

It's a four year series, so I'll just sit back and enjoy. Oh, and the freebies for subscribers look nice too 

CtS


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I think I will give it a go. They look nice and I like the freebies!

.


----------

